# Annual Doggie Paddle in Manassas Park



## Kathrynehalliday (Jan 11, 2012)

Man I wish I had a doggie heaven here! My guy wouldn't get out of it!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow that absolutely is doggy heaven! What a fun event!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, looks great! I wish I would have known about this so Beamer and I could have come!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Rainheart said:


> Wow, looks great! I wish I would have known about this so Beamer and I could have come!


Yeah, me, too...Maggie is over due for a swim day.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max would love that. Looks like Mercy had a great time.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Rainheart said:


> Wow, looks great! I wish I would have known about this so Beamer and I could have come!


 I was debating about whether to announce this as an event to other Washington D.C. area Goldens.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I saw additional pictures of Mercy and Bauer by Bauer's mommy on FaceBook. Hopefully she will come on the forum and share them.:crossfing


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

too bad my parents just moved out of Manassas Park (over in Blooms Crossing.... where there backyard ended by the civil war camp site & Cougar Elementary)


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

great pictures!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

That looks like so much fun!!!!! wish we had something like that around here. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

lots of fun, I see my Bauer boy in some of them! Great pics and nice to meet you and Mercy!
Laurel


----------



## CleosMom (Sep 3, 2012)

Awww, look how happy they all are! I loved taking my dog to doggy beach and loved the quiet time for a good couple hours after  They look like they are at their idea of vacation !!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

MyBuddy22 said:


> lots of fun, I see my Bauer boy in some of them! Great pics and nice to meet you and Mercy!
> Laurel


 It was great seeing you too!


----------

